# нужна динамический маштабируемая файловая систем

## Gitler

нужна динамический маштабируемая файловая систем 

ну собственно сабж

тоесть 

что бу можно было создать какой то раздел записать туда всякой фигни по завязки

и потом в комп добавить еще винт и за счет этого винта или раздела на этом винте увеличить объем осоновного раздела

ну и наоборот предварительно почистив раздел 

и что бы все это без потери инфы  :Smile: 

----------

## ZByte

Ну как я понимаю тебе нужно глянуть на LVM. Сам не пользовал, но говорят, что работает   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Balancer

Да, LVM рулит. Правда цена - некоторое повышение нагрузки на машину, иногда - весьма заметное. У меня, когда штук 10 торрентов раздаётся, да ещё штук 10 по ed2k, то раньше, на голом ReiserFS загрузка системы не была заметна, то сейчас, на LVM+XFS, load average бывает по 5.

...

Правда, стоит помнить, что не все FS на LVM позволяют себя уменьшать. Скажем, та же XFS - только увеличивать.

И, сам не сталкивался, но, говорят, к дополнительной потери производительности приводит фрагментация LVM, если много добавлять/удалять разделы...

----------

## Gitler

ладно с LVM разберемся а какую файловую систему использовать чтобы уменьшать и увеличивать на ходу ?

----------

## viy

Я xfs использую. Мужики c #postgresql её хвалили (под базу), я её использую везде, где могу.

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *Gitler wrote:*   

> ладно с LVM разберемся а какую файловую систему использовать чтобы уменьшать и увеличивать на ходу ?

 

ext3 можно увеличивать на ходу, но не беспредельно.  В причинах ограничений я пока не разбирался.

Уменьшать ext3 можно только отмонтировав.

----------

## viy

Для ext3 on-line увеличения не надо было ядро патчить случаем?..

----------

## Laitr Keiows

 *viy wrote:*   

> Для ext3 on-line увеличения не надо было ядро патчить случаем?..

 

Не надо. Все работает из коробки.

----------

## Balancer

 *Gitler wrote:*   

> ладно с LVM разберемся а какую файловую систему использовать чтобы уменьшать и увеличивать на ходу ?

 

Увеличиваются на ходу, чуть ли не все основные, а вот уменьшаться - не знаю. Точно не XFS, так как она вообще не уменьшается, даже отмонтированная  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

Есть аналогичный подход в ином исполнении. Все в одной коробке  :Smile: 

Называется evms (Enterprize Volume Managment System) от IBM

Комстрока, ncurses и gtk-морда. Сначала немного стремно, но она хорошо документирована. Посмотри еще здесь

Устанавливается как обычно.

----------

## viy

evms немного больше, чем файловая система (спрашивалось именно о файловой системе), и evms не решит за тебя какую именну ФС ты хочешь.

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

> evms немного больше, чем файловая система (спрашивалось именно о файловой системе), и evms не решит за тебя какую именну ФС ты хочешь.

 Изменяемую файловую систему нет смысла ставить на голые разделы. Кроме того, очевидно, что добавив диск, просто так место в /home к примеру, не увеличишь, нужен еще один уровень. Про lvm2 ему сказали. Поэтому привел еще и evms. Там хорошая дока и на сайте тоже. По крайней мере понятно, какие файловые системы поддерживаются.

А то, что лично вы ее не любите, я помню прекрасно   :Wink: 

----------

## viy

Да не то, чтобы её именно нелюблю... по другому работать предпочитаю.

----------

